# Is anyone familiar with Aachen Dutch Shepherds?



## Eric Greenfield (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a Dutchie. Someone recommended this breeder:

http://www.aachendutchshepherds.com/

Her name is Keely. She seems very knowledgeable when I've spoken with her.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I may have missed this but I didn't see where they actually titled any dogs. Are they just breeders? I also know nothing about the DS's pedigrees.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If I was just going off the website, I would say no.


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

I have flown to Oklahoma to meet with Keeley and test a litter of her puppies. Very nice lady. Very nice pet DS's. I flew back alone. If you are looking for a house pet. If you are looking for a true working DS go else where.


----------

